# 4.5 kg Snapper caught near Bellambi



## weapon (Dec 9, 2007)

About 8am on Mon 3rd March I caught a 4.5kg snapper just north of Bellambi and is my biggest fish by far as I am new to kayak fishing. I was first drifting over sand and had my lighter rig out with 7kg mainline and a 6 kg trace to a Gulp 3" Fry (Green Pumpkin) soft plastic drifting for flathead. I was rigging my other rod when the rod in my rod holder bent over. I picked the rod up felt weight and it fighting, so assumed over sand it was a shovel nose shark or a ray. After about 5-7 mins of good fighting, including it running deeper as it neared the surface against the Penn threadline drag, I tightened the drag up and was so surprised to see this snapper. I had drifted over reef without knowing it. I quickly gaffed it, after undoing the two velcros holding it on the kayak with one nervous hand. I later had another run from a larger fish that took the hook off so I guess either a kingie or reef shark as the bait was fresh yellowtail. The snapper was 77cm from head to end of tail and tasted great at tonights meal.
Cheers,
Weapon (Paul).


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Great Snapper Paul!

I'm sure it was a more than welcome surprise when you saw that on the end of your line. I reckon you'll be heading back out to that spot again real soon...

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Well done Paul...nice one. Sure it wasnt caught on some of that bonito from SWR :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well Done Paul. My wife did something similar to yourself on her first ever trip out on the big blue. Left the Bellambi ramp about 10am and returned at 10:30 with a 5kg snapper. I'm still envious!!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice snapper paul.

I've caught a few by just letting the gulps bounce around along the bottom.


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Maaaaaattttteeeeee

Well done Weapon, thats a heel of alot better resault than Bass Point the day before. You should have given me a call I was off Monday.

Looks like the boys might have to look at fishing up north from now on instead of Bassie. I fished there yesterday and got nothing, only a couple of bites. And I was fishing the bombie. Not a thing.

Top fish mate.

Butts...


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome fish mate


----------



## snapperman (Feb 17, 2008)

hey paul nice snapper mate good on ya im impressed looks like up north is the go for sure ..how was the sea conditions on monday ..glen :lol:


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

very nice fish paul i think i no were we will be heading next time  to your secret snapper spot  

cheers mik


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

I think we will all be heading for the secret Snapper spot.

Butts...


----------



## weapon (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments about my snapper.....the only snapper I have caught before were only small so I have had a big smile this week. The swell at the time was a decent size so I kept well offshore to not be rolled over. Perhaps the wave turbulence of late is stirring some food up. The swell has dropped so this coming weekend appears to be ideal for a fish.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done Paul. I too have never caught a decent snapper from the kayak (or from anything  ) so well done on cracking your first big red. Good stuff.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

A beautiful fish for dinner!!


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

nice fish mate, well done

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice snapper Paul and a yak PB. Way to go.


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats a great snapper nice work


----------

